# request for inverted G apps on JB TW



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

Are there inverted Gapps for the recent vzw jellybean touch wiz leak? If not I want to put the request out there. If yeah then please post on here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I have been consulting with old Mr. Shadow and he's got something pretty nice coming. I think people will be happy...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

great, can't wait!


----------

